

Installing Tomcat 7 on Ubuntu - aweber
http://beginlinux.com/server/ubuntu/installing-tomcat-7-on-ubuntu

======
aab1d
Once we were trying to install a payment gateway from a bank on TC. The damn
thing just wont work. Till we realized that I had installed TC as a root. I
then re-installed TC as the user and everything just worked. This was using
ssh on a rackspace server. Maybe someone should note this in one of these
articles.

